# Renaissance Fair Corsetts and Kilts



## Karren (Sep 28, 2009)

We spent all day at the Pittsburgh Renaissance Fair today... it was Celtic days.. Nothing like guys in skirts and girls in corsets and charred meat!! lol

But check out the amazing selection of corests.... my daughter bought one and of coarse I didn't... any where fro $100 to $300... even say a guy buying one and the vendors were more than happy to sell you one and let you try it on... I was even asked by one but you know the wife.... Kilt were on sale for $100!!

They even rent costumes there... Next year my daughter said we are going to rent a kilt costume for "Dad"!! Yeaaaa...


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool. And, um.... don't ever call them a skirt in front of a Scottish person. Seriously insulting.

I think guys look hot in kilts! $100 is incredibly cheap, but I'm guessing they're not traditional ones - there is a lot of material in those so $100 would be a bargain. I loooove corsets, If I ever get married I'm so going to wear one under my dress!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my! I would've been in heaven at that place!

I love renaissance style clothing and just the general era!

I want!!!

=[

why can't we have a renaissance fair? *sulk*


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol. I didn't say that to anyone wearng a kilt, Rosie.. And I the $100 kilts were definately thiner fabric... Think the best ones were approaching $500. I have some more photos to put up of all the beautiful dresses.. Lots of wenches too!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2009)

hurrah for wenches! lol!

yup, $500 or $600 is the usual price for an actual kilt, it's because they're so heavy and they use so much material. My mother just bought a kilted skirt, which is basically a pleated, wrap around skirt that uses a lot less material than an actual kilt - cost her a fortune because the tartan is especially woven for our clan. I got a straight skirt and even that one was expensive. They're real wool though, so its not surprising bearing in mind the weight and size...


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2009)

It had rained most of the morning and everyone there smelled like wet sheep! Lol. Our festival goes on from the end of August to the begining of October.. On weekends.. Each weekend has a different theme too... Its a permanant site almost like an old english village built in the woods..

Pittsburgh Ren Fest


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2009)

Woohoo, corsets ! I should have been there ! Lol Rosie, i will wear one too for my wedding ! Too bad they cost a good amount of money because i'd really love a simple one for special events or just nights out.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 30, 2009)

i wish i was marrying a scott; it'd be so fun to have a kilted wedding party. my dad's side and my stepdad's side of the family are all scottish (karren- my dad's originally from pittsburgh)


----------

